# ** Natural Corn Snake setup ** (pic heavy)



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_hiya,_

_A natural Corn Snake setup &the lucky owner, he is coming up to shedding so not looking his best:lol2:_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_







_

_He blends in quite well, lol_
_







_

_







_

_







_

_He loves his new found hobby of burying_
_







_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## Symonster (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice setup :flrt:

How do you go about feeding?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Pinkie on a tub lid/kitchen roll to feed.
Cleaning the poop is gonna be fun for you Emmie :lol2:


----------



## Kellogs (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a cracker setup


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good : victory:

Jay


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Really good set up. Makes mine look simple and boring!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

would you list all the subsrate/terrain materials used for the corn.
thanks.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> would you list all the subsrate/terrain materials used for the corn.
> thanks.


that's a no then :whistling2:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> that's a no then :whistling2:


yep:lol2:


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_Only just came across the replies:blush:_

_I used:_
_-loose coir
-beach cheeps (orchid bark would look better)_
_-large hide_
_-large waterdish_
_-various moss_
_-large branch_
_-mix small bag of wood pieces _

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hiya,_
> 
> _Only just came across the replies:blush:_
> 
> ...


just wondering what the main substrate was :thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

*Cheeky bump!*​


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking good! Very natural looking!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

very nice to see snake keepers getting into the natural trend :2thumb:


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

*Bump!*​


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Poolio88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Very natural looking setup, looks awsome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

